# Outlook Express Mail file broken



## TheQL (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi,

I have problem with one of my users. He insisted on using his Outlook Express after we migrated to OS X and now his mail datafile exceeded 1.4GB, which for some reason caused OE to crash at startup. It says (translated it form german to english) "End of File reached. Exiting". Something like that. Moving the datafile to another place lets OE open normally, with all contact data etc., but the mails are gone.

I tried to import his old mail into Entourage and Thunderbird, didn't work. Entourage imported all the contact data, but no mail, no error report.

Is there a Mac Tool to fix OE data files? I'm finding tons of software for OE for Windows to do that, but none for the Mac. Any other ideas? Help is highly appreciated.

Tnx!


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 3, 2005)

What OS is that data file sitting on?


----------



## TheQL (Feb 8, 2005)

Well, it sits in the Classic Environment. So it's Mac  Found lots of tools for Windows, which don't help.


----------



## TheQL (Feb 10, 2005)

Nobody?

Any idea if Emailchemy http://www.weirdkid.com/products/emailchemy/ might help? It's more a converter than a fix tool, but who knows?


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 10, 2005)

It is obvious that none of us have had this kind of problem. Reading over Emailchemy, It looks like it will do the job for you. 

You could first start up Classic and open Outlook. Then go through all those emails and trash the ones that is really not needed. Or save as text the really old ones, then delete them. You should be able to move them then.


----------



## TheQL (Feb 11, 2005)

Sure the idea crossed my mind nobody ever had this problem, but who knows, maybe the one with the solution just overlooked this thread 

Well, I'm not as confident as you are with Emailchemy, since Outlook does not start with the old data file, it just aborts with an error.

Anyway, I might try it and tnx for your opinion.


----------



## lilly333 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi, 

did you find an answer? I'm desperately looking for it myself. I'm looking to get som old emails from my ibook which I haven't used in 2 years, since I bought a MacBook Pro. And now it turns out the files are corrupt. And old back-up files don't work either. Anybody any ideas? Your help is much appreciated. Thanx, Lilly


----------



## TheQL (Jul 19, 2008)

Sorry, can't remember... Guess no. But as OE on the PC has the same problem, there might be more tools to help. If you had a Windows PC to try around with your data file.


----------



## Kees Buijs (Jul 24, 2008)

Maybe importing in a new version of outlook might work (on the WinTrash OS). New versions might not have the problem and after importing you might be able to export the mails and use a decent mail program.


Good luck, Kees


----------



## lilly333 (Jul 24, 2008)

How do I go about importing on Win? The same I basically did when I imported in Entourage? (sorry for asking such a basic stupid question but I'm completely Win-illiterate and need to organize access to one first maybe so that I can try to figure out things...)

Thanks again! Lilly


----------



## TheQL (Jul 24, 2008)

Sorry, I really can't be of much help. I am no Outlook User either and I am unsure if the Mac datafile will be of much help on the PC, you could just try, can't do any damage if you keep the original file(s) unharmed.


----------

